# feed bck?



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi-Braid??? ANYBODY USE THIS?? On sale at Academy...


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

For over 6 years i was fishing with SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST green and yellow and i can say this is the best american made braid for spinning reel.
I don't fish with SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST invisi-braid,so i don't know how good is this line ,but green and ,yellow are very good braid.
I have the same line on my reel for 6 years and i don't need to change because have the same resistance like in first day ,just little the color fade.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> For over 6 years i was fishing with SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST green and yellow and i can say this is the best american made braid for spinning reel.
> I don't fish with SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST invisi-braid,so i don't know how good is this line ,but green and ,yellow are very good braid.
> I have the same line on my reel for 6 years and i don't need to change because have the same resistance like in first day ,just little the color fade.


x2


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

FF u must be Jealous OL Jean's a Master of Masters and were all Jealous


----------

